# A few clever T-shirt designs



## trebory6 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello there! So I do a bit of Graphic design work, and out of boredom and excitement over getting my hedgehog next week, I've designed a T-shirt or two. More to come probably, but for right now this is all I have, I'll probably post more in this thread once I make them!

The first is a Parody of the PUMA logo:









Here's just the logo Parody:









The second is part of the whole "Keep Calm and....." Craze.









I'm hoping to put these up on Cafepress or something.

On my To-do list, I want to make a parody of the Che Guevara type shirt with this Angry Hedgehog:









*I hope you guys enjoy these! If you have any ideas on anything clever, let me know!
*
PS: Sorry for the large images. :/


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Those are awesome. I would definitely buy one!


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

i cernitly want one


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

The angry hedgie as che guevera would be awesome! :lol: 

good job and definitely post up a link to your shop if you get one running. I need stuff to add to my birthday wish list!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

These are awesome! They make me wish that I were more creative.


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

As a wise man once said "IT MUST BE MINE!"


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the Hedgie t-shirt. 
I absolutely, positively don't need another hedgie t-shirt...do I?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I would buy them all.
All of them.
_all of them._


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I love the keep calm one, but they're all great


----------



## trebory6 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you guys so much for the great feedback!!! I'm going to be working on putting these into production at one point or another, so I'll keep you guys updated! Any other clever shirt ideas?

So I'm done with the Rough Draft of the Che Guavara Parody. Still needs some fine tuning, but it looks good so far.










With Hat. (I'll reposition it better when I get home and update this img link.)


----------



## trebory6 (Apr 4, 2012)

Woops, sorry for the double post, I deleted the pictures on my photobucket on accident. :O

Here's Hatless:









And here's McHatty:









(If an admin would like to replace the URLs in the previous post with these and delete this post, that's ok too)

Edit: I don't know what's going on with my Photobucket account, my apologies.


----------



## Kendra (Apr 1, 2012)

I love all those designs, I would definitely buy one! I saw someone with a shirt that had a picture of a hedgehog with a bowtie(or porcupine maybe) in front of a mirror that said "I look sharp today!". I thought it was so cute!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

I would definitely buy the keep calm and curl up shirt!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I want the keep calm and curl up one so bad!!


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

I would definitely buy the keep calm one let us know as soon as you get these made! I think you might have back orders for a while :lol:


----------

